# الحموصة والهضم



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*الحموصة والهضم


• الحموضة تحدث عندما يصعد حمض المعدة إلى المرئ. يؤدى هذا عادةً إلى الشعور بحرقان فى الصدر، تجشؤ، أو طعم حمضى فى الفم. يمكن أن تنتج الحموضة أيضاً عن الاستلقاء على الظهر، الانحناء، ارتداء ملابس ضيقة، الإفراط فى الأكل، وتناول أطعمة معينة. تناولى أطعمة صحية مثل الفواكه والخضروات، وتجنبى القهوة، الأطعمة الدسمة، المقلية، والحارة. إذا كنت تعانين من حموضة فى الليل، حاولى تناول عشائك قبل النوم بأربع ساعات على الأقل.

• الإمساك. يمكن تخفيفه بسهولة بتناول أطعمة غنية بالألياف وبشرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل. زيدى تدريجياً كمية الألياف التى تتناولينها على مدار عدة أسابيع. الزيادة المفاجئة فى تناول الألياف قد تسبب انتفاخ. الخضروات والفواكه – خاصةً التفاح، والمشمش المجفف – تساعد على منع الإمساك وتمنح الجسم سوائل.

• الريح والغازات تأتى من الهواء الذى نبتلعه أثناء الأكل أو من الأطعمة أو المشروبات التى تحتوى على هواء (مثل المشروبات الغازية). تحدث الغازات أيضاً نتيجة الأطعمة التى لم تهضم جيداً. لأن الألياف لا تهضم، فيمكن أن تسبب غازات إذا لم يتم تناول كمية كافية من السوائل. كلى واشربى ببطء، وامضغى جيداً. الحبهان، القرفة، والكراوية تساعد على الحماية والتخفيف من الريح بتدفئة وإراحة المجرى الهضمى. الزبادى أيضاً يفيد فى هذه الحالة.

• الإسهال والقئ. دليل على أن الجسم يحاول التخلص من مواد ضارة مثل المخدرات، بكتيريا، أو فيروس. احرصى على تدفئة نفسك واشربى الكثير من السوائل لتجنب حدوث جفاف. الزنجبيل يمكن أن يساعد على الوقاية من وتخفيف الغثيان والتقلصات. الثوم، العسل، والتفاح علاج جيد للإسهال. الجرجير يمكن أن يحمى من معاودة الإسهال والقئ. يمكن أن يساعد الزبادى الأمعاء خلال مرحلة الشفاء.

• عسر الهضم له العديد من الأسباب بما فى ذلك الضغط العصبى والنفسى، الإفراط فى الأكل أو الأكل بسرعة، وتناول المأكولات الدسمة أو الحارة. قللى من الدهون التى تتناولينها حيث أنها تجهد الجهاز الهضمى. من الأطعمة المفيدة لعسر الهضم، الجرجير لأنه يحفز إفراز العصارات الهضمية. يمكن أن يساعد الأناناس فى هضم البروتينات.

الشوفان يحتوى على مادة لزجة يمكن أن تساعد على إراحة المجرى الهضمى. الزنجبيل والقرفة لهما تأثير دافئ ويساعدان على تخفيف الألم. الإسباراجوس يمكن أن يساعد فى عسر الهضم عن طريق سرعة إفراغ المعدة. شرب النعناع يحفز الإفرازات المعدية. تناولى فنجان نعناع قبل الأكل بنصف ساعة. مشروب الكاموميل يخفف من التهابات وتقلصات المعدة. اشربى فنجان كاموميل بين الوجبات. 



أغلب المشاكل الصحية التى تظهر غالباً ما تكون بسبب الإفراط فى الأكل، تناول وجبات غير متوازنة، وقلة النوم. لا يجب الإفراط فى الأكل . فى أوقات الجوع، يخفض الجسم معدل تمثيله الغذائى ويستخدم مخزون الدهون الخاص به. أيضاً أغلب الناس يكونون أقل نشاطاً أثناء النهار، لذا فوجبة متوازنة بكميات أقل من المعتاد ستكون كافية.


• تناولى كميات عادية من مجموعات الطعام الرئيسية. عندما تكونين جائعة فأنت تميلين لتناول كمية أكبر من المطلوب. الإفراط فى الأكل قد يسبب عسر هضم ويجعلك تشعرين بالإرهاق والخمول. إن احتياج الجسم الفورى هو الحصول على طاقة فى شكل سكريات مثل البلح والعصائر. العصير والشوربة يساعدان على إمداد الجسم بالسوائل ويحافظان على التوازن المائى والمعدنى فى الجسم. تناولى فواكه بعد الوجبة، لكن لهضم أفضل، يفضل الانتظار لمدة ساعة على الأقل قبل تناولها.

• احرصى على عدم تناول كمية كبيرة من الطعام قبل النوم لأن الجسم سيحتاج وقت لكى يهضم الطعام ويتعامل معه بدلاً من أن يأخذ قسطاً من الراحة. ، يفضل تناول الكربوهيدرات المركبة والبروتينات حيث أنها من الأطعمة بطيئة الهضم (بما فى ذلك الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف) و لكى يستمر الطعام لفترة أطول (8 ساعات تقريباً)، مما يقلل من شعورك بالجوع أثناء النهار. قللى من الأطعمة والمشروبات التى تحتوى على السكر لأن ذلك سيجعل الجسم يفرز كثير من الإنسولين مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض السكر فى الدم. من الأطعمة المناسبة للعشاء، الفول، البيض، الزبادى، البليلة، الشوفان، والخبز البنى أو الخبز البلدى.

• الكربوهيدرات المكررة أو الأطعمة سريعة الهضم مثل الأطعمة التى تحتوى على سكر ودقيق أبيض، تبقى فقط لمدة 3 أو 4 ساعات ومن الأفضل أن يتم تناولها لكى تعيد مستوى السكر فى الدم سريعاً إلى حالته الطبيعية. 


• البلح من المصادر الممتازة للسكر، الألياف، والكربوهيدرات، وهو لذلك مناسب لتناوله عند كسر الصيام لأنه لا يؤدى إلى انخفاض مفاجئ فى ضغط الدم. البلح المجفف يحتوى على الصوديوم، الكالسيوم، الماغنيسيوم، الفوسفور، الحديد، النحاس، الكبريت، المنجنيز، السيليكون، والكلورين. البوتاسيوم أيضاً وهو ضرورى للحماية من الجفاف موجود بكميات كبيرة فى البلح. البلح الطازج يحتوى أيضاً على الثيامين، النياسين، الريبوفلافين، حمض الأسكوربيك، والبيتا كاروتين.

• أبعدى بين الوجبات لكى تعطى فرصة للهضم الجيد.

• الأطعمة المحمرة والأطعمة الحارة وتلك التى تحتوى على الكثير من السكر يجب الحد منها. فهى قد تؤدى إلى حدوث عسر هضم، حموضة، ومشاكل فى الوزن. 

• تناولى كميات كافية من الماء والعصائر من الغداء وحتى النوم لكى يأخذ الجسم الوقت الكافى لضبط مستوى السوائل فى الجسم لتجنب حدوث جفاف ولضمان الهضم الجيد. تجنبى تناول المشروبات التى تحتوى على الكافيين مثل الكولا، القهوة، والشاى خاصةً فى العشاء. الكافيين مدر للبول مما يؤدى إلى فقدان معادن قيمة يحتاجها الجسم أثناء فترة النهار. الانخفاض المفاجئ فى الكافيين قد يؤدى إلى حدوث صداع، تقلبات مزاجية، وعصبية

 موقع felix​ 
​*


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرائعه ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2011)

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي كلدانيه ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي كليمو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2011)

معلومات جميله جدا
شكرا أخى الحبيب​


----------



## جيلان (3 فبراير 2011)

> الانخفاض المفاجئ فى الكافيين قد يؤدى إلى حدوث صداع، تقلبات مزاجية، وعصبية




ايون انا مصدعة النهاردة مع انى ماليش فى الشاى والقهوة والجو ده
شوفلى حل بقى بس بعيد عن السجاير هههههههههه
شكرا مايكل على الموضوع الوافى


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع كتييييييير حلو ومفيد
ميرسى استاذى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> معلومات جميله جدا
> شكرا أخى الحبيب​




*ميرسي استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايون انا مصدعة النهاردة مع انى ماليش فى الشاى والقهوة والجو ده
> شوفلى حل بقى بس بعيد عن السجاير هههههههههه
> شكرا مايكل على الموضوع الوافى




*يعني لا شاي ولا قهوه ولا سجاير
روحي نامي احسن 
ميرسي ع مرورك جيلان​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *موضوع كتييييييير حلو ومفيد
> ميرسى استاذى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​





*ميرسي ابوتربو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (4 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مميز ومفيد 
مشكووور لطرحه ياغالي
ربنا ينصركم ويده تكون معك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي اختي الغاليه اني

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

مش  هقولك شكرا علشان الموضوع حريمى يا اخ انت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*ودخلت ليه مدام حريمي يارخم

ومش هقلك نورت​*


----------



## جيلان (4 فبراير 2011)

ايه هو الى حريمى ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايه هو الى حريمى ؟




*ده جون يا جيلي
هتخدي ع كلام اطفال يعني :gy0000:​*


----------



## MAJI (7 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا 
اغلب الناس يعانون من هذه المشاكل
شكرا جزيلا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي ع مرورك MAJI

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

